# How long does an Aquarium last?



## roacan

Hello,

How many years does an aquarium last? I am considering buying another aquarium. One is 125 gal (6'X2'X18") and 8 years old and the other is 120 gal (5'X18.25"x26") and about 2 years old.


----------



## choylifutsoccer

It really depends on the manufacturer. I have an aquarium from my uncle (he bought it like 30 years ago) and there's only some slight leaks. He used the aquarium for several years too.


----------



## Junglebetti

yikes, I don't know the 'life span' of an aquarium, but my instinct would be to sacrifice 5 gallons of space for the more recently constructed aquarium. Do you know if they are the same brand? I've had no leaks with any of my own tanks, but have heard some bad reviews of 'top fin' and better reviews of 'marineland' tanks. Good luck!


----------



## eaglesfan3711

Aquariums can last a long time if given a proper stand and if they are not consistently moved. A proper stand provides even support to the entire framework of the tank thus making it last longer. Every time a tank is moved, stress is placed on the silicon joints of the tank. The more they are moved, the more likely the tank's seal may be broken.


----------



## danilykins

I think replacing the seal you can get many more years out of it.


----------



## jrman83

I have a 7yr old 125g that I bought used. No problems.


----------



## roacan

I was looking at these two aquariums

125 Gallon Aquarium w/ accessories - Windsor Region Pet Accessories - Kijiji Windsor Region Canada.
125 gallon aquarium with stand and accessories
Includes two Fluval 403 filters
Currently set up with fresh water fish


120 Gallon Aquarium with Custom stand - Windsor Region Pet Classifieds - Kijiji Windsor Region Canada.
Glass 120 gallon aquarium, comes with a Custom steel stand (painted black), 2 two Aqua clear 110 filters, two lids (glass) and two lights.


A new one from great lakes aquarium 72"X18" with pine stand and glass cover is $528.90
Saltwater Custom Reef Aquariums - GreatLakesAquariums.com

Any suggestions?


----------



## Scuff

I have a Metaframe aquarium that I bought for $5 a few months ago that's 61 years old, and it still holds water. Of course, that was a different time, when things were made to last. Has a slate bottom and everything!


----------



## Price

Junglebetti said:


> yikes, I don't know the 'life span' of an aquarium, but my instinct would be to sacrifice 5 gallons of space for the more recently constructed aquarium. Do you know if they are the same brand? I've had no leaks with any of my own tanks, but have heard some bad reviews of 'top fin' and better reviews of 'marineland' tanks. Good luck!


Top Fin is actually made by marineland, specifically for petsmart so construction will be just as good! 

Just thought id throw that in there





And you could always just buy them and reseal them if you know how, i dont but if you do then you could haha


----------



## beaslbob

roacan said:


> Hello,
> 
> *How many years does an aquarium last*? I am considering buying another aquarium. One is 125 gal (6'X2'X18") and 8 years old and the other is 120 gal (5'X18.25"x26") and about 2 years old.


Decades.


but best to do a leak test. *old dude

my .02


----------



## Kaosu

i got an old 40 gallon for free on CL the people said they have had it for about 5 years..and they got it used....thick glass almost 1/2 inch lol....

my mother has a tank up that we have had for 13+ years now with out re sealing or anything....

so it just depends on the tank...whats been done to it, how it was made....and im thinking when..the newer tanks seem so flimsy .


----------



## jrman83

I tend to be more concerned about how long it sat unfilled.


----------



## Scuff

jrman83 said:


> I tend to be more concerned about how long it sat unfilled.


This is the huge issue. The biggest thing I tell customers to do when they inquire about buying a used aquarium is to make absolutely certain they can see it full of water when they go to pick it up, so they can inspect it carefully for leaks. Even a period of time as small as a month can cause damage to the silicone seals on aquariums, if it's been kept unfilled in a very dry/cold location. The silicone pulls away from the glass, and especially in a large aquarium like what you're talking about, that can cause a leak in no time.

Add to it that rodents can (and do) chew on silicone, and you've got a pretty decent chance that the aquarium doesn't hold water any more. Just make certain you can inspect it while full of water before handing any money over, and you should be fine. Use common sense; ie, avoid chipped corners, cracks, hazed glass, etc.


----------



## beaslbob

Gee I can just see that 3,000 years from now some archaeologist will dig up some rectangular clear box and ponder what it was used for. He may even be amazed it holds water.

*r2


----------



## swampcat874

Scuff said:


> I have a Metaframe aquarium that I bought for $5 a few months ago that's 61 years old, and it still holds water. Of course, that was a different time, when things were made to last. Has a slate bottom and everything!


These tanks lasted forever, this is the type I started with. Stainless steel frame around entire outside and slate bottom. Tank was sealed with a black tar looking material ,not silicon .

Good thing though ,is when tank leaks you can repair with new silicon. The bad part is going through hell with State Farm Ins trying to get your Hardwood floor fixed when it warps from all the water!!!


----------

